# In Nomine Imperator - Ecclesiarchy Roleplay



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, this will be the first time I have online GMed for a while, but it should be fun:

*Introduction: *

_Sister Magdalen ran through the corridors of the cathedral, her Grox hide sandals slapping on the marble floor. Despite the throngs of pilgrims arriving for tomorrow’s ceremony, this section of the complex was off limits and virtually deserted at this hour of the planetary night. Such was her urgency that she did not even stop to knock at the door of the Cardinal’s chamber – the seal around her neck gave her access to every room in the complex, even the Cardinal’s most private apartments, and the mag-locks opened at her touch. His eminence was already awake, studying a datatablet at his desk (preparing, she assumed, for the Matins service which would begin the festivities). Only now did she hesitate, debating whether to interrupt his Holy Work or wait until he was ready to see her – but her news was too important, and when she spoke her voice trembled with anxiety:

“Forgive me your eminence, but there is a matter which requires your immediate attention. The relics of Saint Helena, which we were to use tomorrow … they have gone!”_

*Xypros Prime*

Xypros Prime is a shrine world in the Segmentum Tempestuous. There has always been a strong ecclesiarchy presence on the planet, with one of the largest hospital-churches of the Order Hospitaller, and it was here that the Blessed Helena died of wounds received in battle against a space marine of the Word Bearers traitor legion. It was here also that she rose from the dead in 677.M38 and lead the Adepta Sororitas in their crusade of faith against the Heretics of Vast. Since then, the planet has become a focal point for pilgrims from across the sector, and its entire economy is geared to support the pilgrims who come to visit the shrine, and the priests who tend to it.

The planet itself is 90% water with extensive ice caps at both poles. There are only 3 major landmasses - Rhodos, in the northern hemisphere, Hellas in the equatorial zone, and Kreta close to the southern pole. Rhodos is the only temperate landmass capable of sustained agriculture, all of which is needed to support the populations of the other two continents and the visiting pilgrims. Hellas is a desert land given over to mining and manufactora; like Rhodos, the entire output of the continent goes to support the ecclesiarchy, and Rosarii from Xypros Prime are highly prized by priests of the Imperial Creed. Despite the fact that it is too cold for agriculture, and any mineral resources are buried too far beneath the permafrost to be exploited, the bulk of the planet's population live on Kreta. As well as the spaceport and Administratum, there is a seminarium for the training of Imperial Priests and convents of most Orders of the Adepta Sororitas. 

The Cathedral of Saint Helena itself lies a few miles off the coast, a sprawling complex which covers most of the surface of the island. By ancient edict, the cathedral is guarded by battle sisters of the Adepta Sororitas, but the priests and relics are protected by the officers of the Cardinal's Guard (there is no Arbites precinct on the Island). On the eve of a festival in her honour, the relics of the Blessed Helena of Xypros Prime were discovered to be missing from the vault of the cathedral. Not wishing to involve the Inquisition at this stage, Cardinal Alban has assembled a team from his own staff to investigate. In cases such as this one, there is a certain ammount of juristictional conflict between the sisters and the guard - a conflict which Cardinal Alban has resolved by assigning both orders to the investigation.

*Playstyle:*

This is primarily an investigation campaign. While you are welcome to play combat characters, it will not be the primary focus of the campaign, and all characters should have a secondary skill set to explain why they have been chosen for this mission (eg. The captain of the Cardinal’s Guard may have served in the Adeptus Arbites before he came into the service of the Ecclesiarchy).

Players should note that I am primarily a “reactive” GM. That is to say that you tell me what you want to do, and I will enable you to do it – if I think the idea is too off-the-wall to work one of the NPCs will tell you so, but I will not be leading you by the nose through the campaign – obviously I know where you have to go, but it is entirely up to you how you get there.
*
Rules:*

I would like all posts to be at least 6 sentences long (the italicised text in the introduction is a good example of what I mean). This may not always be possible, and I am not going to penalise anyone if they only write five sentences, but it is a target you should all aim for. Please leave a line break between descriptive text and direct speech, as it makes the thread easier to read.

No God-Modding. I know it is a universal rule of these threads, but it needs repeating. For the purposes of this campaign, this extends to combat – please do not post “my character stabs the villain and kills him” – just say you stab the villain, and I will tell you if he dies or not. Be warned that when we get to combat it is likely to be brutal, and player stupidity is likely to result in character death (but not the other way around!).

At the end of each post in the action thread I will give you a deadline for the next update, although I will update the thread sooner if we are moving quickly enough. I would like everyone to post at least once between updates, but I fully understand that this may not always be possible. Please PM me if you know you are going to be away from the internet for a while, and I will arrange it for your character to be elsewhere rather than disrupt the action.

*Characters:*

I am looking for a team of at least six characters, but not more than 12 or the thread will become unwieldy. The characters are all members of the Ecclesiarchy under the Cardinal’s direct command. You may choose to play members of any order of the Adepta Sororitas (Battle Sisters, Dialogous, Famulous, Hospitaller, or Minor Orders), although no sister may rank above prioress, and I will only allow one Sister Repentia. I will also allow Imperial Priests, either from the cathedral staff or from among the pilgrims, and members of the Cardinal’s Guard (think the Crusaders from C:WH). There may be scope to include an astropath from the Cardinal’s staff, but no other psykers of any kind are allowed.

EDIT: I will also allow one person (first come first served) to play a death cult assassin - NOT Officio Assassinorum - I know its stretching the Ecclesiarchy scope to include them, but you may well need someone with infiltration skills and they seem to be a popular archetype. Deus Mortis has been accepted as the death cultist, so this vacancy is now filled.

I will update this post with confirmed players once backgrounds have been submitted. Please post character details in this thread, using the template below:

_Name_
_Age_
_Rank _(no Adepta Sororitas can rank above Prioress, no priests above Confessor)
_Order_
_Appearance_
_Personality_
_Background_
_Weapons _(no heavy weapons, no more than one battle sister with an assault weapon)
_Equipment_

*Confirmed Characters:*

Hippypancake: Father Jack Spade (Battle Priest with underworld contacts)
Doelago: Kal-el Dectus (Officer of the Cardinal's Guard)
Necrosis: Mistress Aldornia Elvira (Interrogator)
Deus Mortis: Nahum Lexima (Death Cult Assassin)
Amoeba Bait: Cato Sanctus (Ecclesiastical Scholar)
Deathbringer: Sister Kay (Celestian Superior)

*GM Characters*

Name: Alban of Xypros Prime
Age: 270 Standard Years
Rank: Cardinal
Order: Ecclesiarchy
Appearance: Cardinal Alban is a relatively short man, and despite a regime of juvenat drugs he is starting to look his age. His hair is turning grey, and his face has become wrinkled and care-worn in the years since he came to office. His left eye is a piercing sky blue colour, but his right eye was replaced by a bionic lens after he was injured in combat many years ago. He is almost always seen in the robes of his office, which are grey velvet trimmed with gold, coupled with a purple stole. He wears his Rosarius prominently, and leans heavily on his staff of office when he walks.
Personality: Cardinal Alban is a charismatic and ambitious man - in a democratic state her would have run for office, but in the Imperium he joined the priesthood. He has reached the pinacle of his career, having direct control over countless missions scattered around the sector and being the effective ruler of Xypros Prime, but the responsability lies heavily on him.
Background: Alban was born on a remote agri-world, where his father was a wealthy land owner. As is customary, his elder brother inherrited the farm while Alban had to make his own way in the world. He was always ambitious, and saw the priesthood as a road to power and influence.
At the seminarium he gained excellent marks in academic theology, but his tutors questioned how deeply he believed in the Imperial Creed. Where he excelled was in oratory, and he honed an innate talent for public speaking to become an inspirational leader of men. When he graduated, his instructors decided that their questions about his devotion would be best tested on the field of battle, and he was assigned to serve as chaplain to an Ellysian airborne regiment.
His military career was nothing short of spectacular, though it cost him his left eye, and after his regiment was demobilised he served as confessor to a noble family in the Xypros sector. With his own unblemished military record, combined with his patron's political influence, he was well placed to claim the position of Cardinal when the previous incumbent died 12 years ago.
Weapons: Alban does not carry ranged weapons, relying on his guards to deal with any threats from afar. Should he have to fight in melee, his staff contains a small power generator, allowing it to function as a power weapn for short periods of time.
Equipment: Anything he wants really...

Name: Selwyn Du Shana
Age: 120 Standard Years
Rank: Mother Superior Dialogous
Order: Order of the Lexicon
Appearance: Selwyn is a frail old woman, who has rejected juvenat treatment because she believes it shows the sin of vanity. Her skin is dark and wrinkled, and long white hair is worn in an elaborate coil on the top of her head, which one novice was overheard to observe "makes her look like a prune topped with whipped cream" (the novice was suitably chastised for her insubordination). Despite her rank, she favours a simple habit of black wool. The only outward sign of her rank is her rosarius and a signet ring, which is set withthe Imperial seal.
Personality: Selwyn is deeply devout and almost puritanical in her austerity. She takes a perverse pride in having rid her life of sin, not realising that that pride is sinful in itself. Nevertheless, as the Cardinal's legal advisor she is utterly incorruptible, and a formidable opponent in the courtroom.
Background: Selwyn was raised in an almshouse maintained by the Orders Hospitaller, and although a cheerful child she was chastised daily for the sin of levity, leaving her without any sense of humour. She became used to the daily ritual of work and prayer, prayer and work, and although she could have chosen any career when she came of age it seemed natural that she progress into the Sororitas herself.
She had neither the physique to become a battle sister, nor the temperament to become a hospitaller, but she had an ear for languages and she was accepted into the Orders Dialogous without a second thought. Although fluent in several dialects of imperial gothic, her primary training was in history and law and she eventually became an advocate for the Ecclesiarchy when the institution (or its members) needed representing in court.
She has been legal advisor to the Cardinal of Xypros Prime for over 40 years, serving three different cardinals in that time. For crimes committed on the island, she holds rank equivalent to an Arbites Judge, and when crimes are committed in or against church property on the mainland she acts as prosecutor. In this case, she is overseeing the investigation and if the culprits are brought to trial it is she who will pronounce sentence.
Weapons: none
Equipment: Selwyn takes her vow of poverty very seriously, and has virtually no personal posessions. Nevertheless, she is never seen without rosarius or her signet ring, and usually has a stack of datatablets tucked under one arm.

Name: Sister Magdalen of Gwynned
Age: 42 Standard Years
Rank: Sister Superior Minoris
Order: Order of the Eternal Gate
Appearance: Sister Magdalen had black skin and dark brown eyes; her hair is constantly covered by the cowl of her habit, which is cut loosely enough to conceal a flak vest underneath. Her right hand has been replaced with a bionic limb, although she does not appear entirely comfortable with it. She carries a sororitas pattern bolt pistol at her hip, and always has a range of precision instruments about her person.
Personality: Sister magdalen is an adventurer at heart. As a member of the Order of the Eternal Gate, it is her sacred duty to seek out relics of Imperial Saints, and she chafes a little at her confinement as Keeper of the Relics on Xypros Prime (a job which she well knows would normally be given to a novice).
Background: Sister Magdalen was raised in the Schola Progenium, the illegitimate daughter of a noblewoman who never acknowledged her child. It was always assumed that she would enter the Adepta Sororitas, but her tutors despaired of finding an order which would accept her - she lacks the physique to become a Sister of Battle, but equally did not have the temperament to become a Hospitaller or a Sister Dialogous. She was considered briefly for training as a Sister Famulous, but her outspoken opinions made a diplomatic career impossible.
What inspired and fascinated her in equal measure was the discipline of Archaeology. As a child she loved the Imperial Museum on her home world, and out of sheer desperation her instructors recommended her to the Order of the Eternal Gate. The order minoris suited her perfectly - she studied hard, becoming adept at both the practical work of excavation and the forensic laboratory work needed to analyse and preserve artefacts, as well as showing a natural talent for deductive reasoning which meant that she was soon directing excavations to find Imperial relics.
She does not discuss it, but it is common knowledge that she was treated in the Temple Hospitaller after her last mission went awry and awakened a Necron tomb. The Orders Militant were called in to rescue the expedition, and Sister Magdalen is believed to have been chastised for her recklessness in awakening the Necrons. The gossip around the cathedral is that her current role was imposed upon her by the Canoness of the Order Militant as a penance - this may be true, or it may be that she simply needed time away from her Order to recuperate and get used to her bionic limb...

Weapons: Sororitas Pattern Bolt Pistol. At sister Magdalen's request, a digital laser was incorporated into her bionics, although this is a weapon of last resort.

Equipment: Flak Armour, Medipack, and a number of specialised scanning devices of the type used by Imperial Archaeologists.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I might join however it is 2 in the morning and my imagination is not focussing so I'll post my character tomorrow maybe, I'll most likely be a priest, don't know much about the Adeptus Sororitas...oh wait no battle-priests? I know there won't be much fighting but I am a sucker for battle-priests


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

No, battle priest is perfectly fine - he could be one of the pilgrims, or a member of the cathedral staff who has recently retired from military service. Just remember what I said about a secondary skill set, and be prepared to think outside the box. Maybe he served with the local PDF, which would give you access to law enforcement and customs records without going through official channels. Or maybe he was attached to a penal regiment, and has underworld contacts...

Edit: I said combat isn't the primary focus of the campaign, but that doesn't mean there won't be any - that's entirely up to you guys and how you handle situations. Never underestimate the intimidation value of a 12 guage shotgun...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, this sounds interesting, and I might give it a shot, but I was just wondering, what does the Cardinals Guard/Crusader thingie look like? I searched for them both on the Internet(z) and this was the only reasonable image I found:









So is that kind of what you thought about, or is it something completly else?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, the specific model I had in mind was this one, but that would work fine for a shooty guard. Remember that the decree passive prevents the ecclesiarchy from having a body of armed _men_ so Cardinal's Guard would be exactly that - his personal bodyguards.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So, can I, or can I not be that guy I posted? I will make a character and post it today if it is OK...


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry Doelago, I didn't make myself clear - the guy in your pic is perfectly fine.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds interesting, I will be making a character. Now the only question is do I play a Seraphim or Mistress?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I'm going to post my character I'm using in trail of bones. but if it needs to be a different chara. then I can change it later

Name: Jack Spade

Role: Battle-Priest

Age: 44

Appearence: Jack is an extremely large man weighing roughly 280 lb. he has brown hair that has grown to his neck and he decided to keep it that length. Also he has brown eyes that burn with Pious fury. he wears large white robes that seem to use enough fabric to be used as a sail for a small boat. Jack is also extremely tall standing at 6'9", and despite his appearance he is not completely fat and actually most of weight has come from muscle, which he uses in his favour by literally throwing his weight around. Also as people can't see but most of Michael's body is completely scarred and burned below the neck. (You know Pontius Preed from Redemption Corps? yeah basically I ripped off his appearance as he is one of my favorite characters now)

Personality: Though grim when violence is at hand, Jack has been known to be a joking figure around others however it is a very sarcastic and dark humour. He has been known to have men bristling with faith before battle, but on the other end his grimness can also destroy the morale the men around him.

Background: As a child Michael attended church every day and had lengthy discussions with Preacher Benedict. Growing up in such a small town in a agriworld he was poor and only the cult could bring him solace, so one day he asked Benedict to take him on as an acloyte, and after many years of training began his own flock. The third year into his life as a full preacher Jack travelled to a hive world to start a new parish, but his welcome was hostile and a gang of under-hivers set up a trap which landed Jack in a vat of acid, severely burning him and ultimately killing his outer nerves. In the end though even on that planet he had civilians smiling brightly as they left his church...however when he was sent to the battle field to bolster the guardsmen against the enemies of the Imperium he has been known to break just as many men's moral that he does bolster. Due to his time spent in a hive-world he is able to call for special "favours" from those in his flock which came with him to the Shrine World to worship in the festival. Those that came with him is a hacker, murderer, and thief.

Order: Ecclesiarchy

Weapons: Large Hammer, Autopistol

Equipment: Aid Pack, His hammer, Robes,


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not speak for rodmillard, and believe me I personally have no trouble with you using a similar or same character for different RP's (if the time difference believe both is possible then I might even encourage it) but I would sa be creative and make another character. Use a specific type of character to much and it tends to become a little boring.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I do not speak for rodmillard, and believe me I personally have no trouble with you using a similar or same character for different RP's (if the time difference believe both is possible then I might even encourage it) but I would sa be creative and make another character. Use a specific type of character to much and it tends to become a little boring.


Well I just wanted to try out this character in two different ways. The one in your RP would be the one that you hired for saving you from the tau, but this would be the Michael Crypt before/if it never happened your RP. I plan on using him in a completely different way it's just I can't really think of a good Priest character...maybe when people start posting their characters I will get some inspiration


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I do not speak for rodmillard, and believe me I personally have no trouble with you using a similar or same character for different RP's (if the time difference believe both is possible then I might even encourage it) but I would sa be creative and make another character. Use a specific type of character to much and it tends to become a little boring.


I have no personal problem if you want to recycle this character - I do this myself with good character concepts (at the last count my outcast priest Garon Moonblade has had seven seperate incarnations in different fantasy settings!).

What I would say though is that since the campaigns are going to be running concurrently, could you just change the name so that people who might be playing in both don't get confused. Otherwise, as I said, I'm perfectly happy for you to reuse the concept - it actually works quite well for this.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Kal-El Dectus
Age: 27
Rank: 
Appearance: Kal-El has a highly decorated hood, clothes; the standard clothing of the Cardinals Guard. Hes face is often covered by the hood, and he is often seen wearing his breathing mask. He has ice blue (I love that color!) eyes, and a scar running over his left eye.
Personality: Calm, but very *bold*, often going between the targets when the bullets start flying, but he is also capable of staying in his role.
Background: Most of his information is classified. But what is known is that he enlisted to the Cardinals Guard at the age of 19, he has for the most time stood at his boring post. But he has a few times got to blast stuff away with some pretty nasty big guns... Most of his information is classified.
Weapons: Combat Shotgun (Can I have it, you chose...), Las-Pistol and a Combat Knife. Everything is hidden below his clothes.
Equipment: Breathing mask, smoke grenade, carapace armor,adrenaline injectors and a hell of combat drugs...


Is it good? I can change things if you want so, and I am not sure about the shotgun... Am I allowed to have it stuffed away somewhere there under my clothes, ready to start basting?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Doelago - 
The combat shotgun is fine; add carapace armour to your list of equipment.
Could you flesh out the "classified" parts of his BG a bit? If you want to keep it from the other players drop me a PM.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

rodmillard said:


> @ Doelago -
> The combat shotgun is fine; add carapace armour to your list of equipment.
> Could you flesh out the "classified" parts of his BG a bit? If you want to keep it from the other players drop me a PM.



Ok, will do it, and I will drop you a PM later today k:


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

More Background:

*Xypros Prime*

Xypros Prime is a shrine world in the Segmentum Tempestuous. There has always been a strong ecclesiarchy presence on the planet, with one of the largest hospital-churches of the Order Hospitaller, and it was here that the Blessed Helena died of wounds received in battle against a space marine of the Word Bearers traitor legion. It was here also that she rose from the dead in 677.M38 and lead the Adepta Sororitas in their crusade of faith against the Heretics of Vast. Since then, the planet has become a focal point for pilgrims from across the sector, and its entire economy is geared to support the pilgrims who come to visit the shrine, and the priests who tend to it.

The planet itself is 90% water with extensive ice caps at both poles. There are only 3 major landmasses - Rhodos, in the northern hemisphere, Hellas in the equatorial zone, and Kreta close to the southern pole. Rhodos is the only temperate landmass capable of sustained agriculture, all of which is needed to support the populations of the other two continents and the visiting pilgrims. Hellas is a desert land given over to mining and manufactora; like Rhodos, the entire output of the continent goes to support the ecclesiarchy, and Rosarii from Xypros Prime are highly prized by priests of the Imperial Creed. Despite the fact that it is too cold for agriculture, and any mineral resources are buried too far beneath the permafrost to be exploited, the bulk of the planet's population live on Kreta. As well as the spaceport and Administratum, there is a seminarium for the training of Imperial Priests and convents of most Orders of the Adepta Sororitas. 

The Cathedral of Saint Helena itself lies a few miles off the coast, a sprawling complex which covers most of the surface of the island. By ancient edict, the cathedral is guarded by battle sisters of the Adepta Sororitas, but the priests and relics are protected by the officers of the Cardinal's Guard (there is no Arbites precinct on the Island). In cases such as this one, there is a certain ammount of juristictional conflict between the sisters and the guard - a conflict which Cardinal Alban has resolved by assigning both orders to the investigation.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice little story man, I actually came to like it!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Aldornia Elvira

Age: 42

Rank: Mistress

Order: Valorus Heart

Appearance: Aldornia is pretty tall, standing at an impressive 6’1. She weights 160 pounds. She has an athletic build, deep blue eyes that pierces a person soul. She has long dark back hair and a slightly pale colored skin. This allows her to intimidate other people.

Personality: Aldornia is someone who follows the rules and does not back down. She delivers punishment wherever she sees fits to. She is very fanatical and faithful. Despite all this Aldornia is surprisingly quiet. Usually she won’t say something unless spoken to or if it relates to the mission. Aldornia is also a bit slow in understanding jokes and sarcasm.
Background: Aldornia Elvira has always been an orphaned as long as she could remember. Whenever she asked about her parents, everyone would just give her a cold stare. She was raised by Schola Progenium as far back as she could remember. When she became a Progena she decided to join the Order of Valorus Heart, one of the many Orders of the Sisters of Battle. Aldornia showed a very serious and unforgiving personality during her training. This caught the attention of a Mistress watching the recruits. Soon Aldornia became a sister of battle and fought in several battles and was eventually promoted to a Sister Superior. During her time as a Superior it was noted that she was skilled in interrogating people. After that she fought in several more battles and was promoted again, this continued until she finally reached the rank of Mistress.

Weapons: Two Neural Whips and a Bolt pistol

Equipment: Power Armor, Frag and Krak Grenade


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

ok changed his name. Also I was wondering if it was ok for the three followers


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Nice little story man, I actually came to like it!


Yeah, as Imperial worlds go its quite a nice place 

@ Hippy Pancake: I'm happy to let you have your followers, but I'm not sure how I'm going to run them. At the moment, I'm inclined to keep them "off camera" as much as possible - that is to say you send them off on their own little missions (hacker to crack the spaceport logs, murderer to tail someone, thief to break in somewhere...) and then they report back later in the thread. If we end up short of players I may let one of them tag along with you as a bodyguard, but looking at the characters we have so far I doubt you'll need it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh, btw, I was wondering about what rank I am supposed to be?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Necrosis - welcome aboard. An interrogator is definitely going to be useful!

@ Doelago - Rank in the guards is pretty much open (and needn't follow IG standard). Given your length of service you certainly won't be a grunt, so sergeant or lieutenant would be a good fit, possibly higher given your classified work.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If you don't mind, can I be your assassin?

Name: Nahum Lexima

Age: 137

Rank: Moritat Reaper

Order: The Moritat (If you want to know more about them, here's a link for them on Lexicanum ----> Here

Appearance: Nahum has very short cropped jet black hair. His eyes are like glittering sapphires that war embedded into his head. This is because they are no longer his true eyes, or rather they are his only eyes (but I'll explain that in the background). His face is a dark brown, like a sheet of paper that has coffee spilled on it. He has two symmetrical scars that run down from his eye canals to the middle of his cheek (again, I'll explain this in the background). His armour is tiger stripes of deep crimson and black. Around his chest and down his back is a spine and a rib cage, whom the original owner is Nahum won't say, but if it is possible for such a man to convey remorse or sadness, it is evident whenever he is asked of whom it belonged to.
Personality: Nahum is cold, as all assassins must be. Each kill is a calculated objective, rather than a person or a member of a society or race. This serves Nahum best as it help him distance himself from his targets without any emotional attachment or remorse. Aside from that, as is typical as a member of a Death Cult, Nahum has a sadistic from of humour. Other than that, Nahum is almost less than human, his nature and actions and almost alien to the rest of humanity, but such is the price for Nahum's talents...

Background: Born on a back water hive world of forgotten origin, Nahum was sold into forced labour at birth for a simple reason; Nahum was born blind. Or rather not blind, but without eyes. He was subjected to manual labour that could be done without sight, carrying heavy blocks, inserting fixed pistons or repetitive tasks such as that. On at least a daily basis, Nahum was subjected to beatings and every atrocity short of torture and murder. Each time a subtle click of the wrist or the almost silent whisper of the air would equate to a certain blow or hurt and in Nahum's mind, he memorized what each subtle sound meant and where he was going to be attacked. And one day, he got to use these memories. He was faced by a dozen attackers and felled each one. Either incapacitating them or ruining limbs by dislocating and breaking their bodies. Unfortunatly, what his ears could not tell him was that his warden was watching him. Justice was supposed to be swift and brutal, but after two squads of Adeptus Arbites were defeated, he was merely driven like a wild animal from the hive city. Fortunately, his actions had been observed by the Moritat. A member of their cult was sent to 'collect' Nahum, and even he struggled. But, he was defeated and Nahum was taken back to their main head-quarters which became his home and his prison for the next four years. For two years, his sight was still useless to him, but by the 'persuasions' of several members and by calling in favours owed by the Inquisition, Nahum received augmetic eyes. Even though he had never been able to see before, Nahum seemed indifferent at the ability to see, for in his mind he had perceived the world around him be the sounds and smells and touch. Since then, he has assassinated several hated enemies of the Imperium. One of which was a senior commander under Marius Vairosean. During the duel with his target, he got the scars on his cheek. 

Weapons: Power sword and a short sword.

Equipment: Assassin armour, a dozen throwing daggers and 3 smoke grenades (as being sightless has no effect against Nahum)


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Deus Mortis - Looks good, you're in.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

@Rod Thats exactly what I had in mind for them. As you said we needed to have a second set of skills. mine are a small group of hive-gangers I could call on if needed they weren't meant as a retinue


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

*GM Characters*

Name: Alban of Xypros Prime
Age: 270 Standard Years
Rank: Cardinal
Order: Ecclesiarchy
Appearance: Cardinal Alban is a relatively short man, and despite a regime of juvenat drugs he is starting to look his age. His hair is turning grey, and his face has become wrinkled and care-worn in the years since he came to office. His left eye is a piercing sky blue colour, but his right eye was replaced by a bionic lens after he was injured in combat many years ago. He is almost always seen in the robes of his office, which are grey velvet trimmed with gold, coupled with a purple stole. He wears his Rosarius prominently, and leans heavily on his staff of office when he walks.
Personality: Cardinal Alban is a charismatic and ambitious man - in a democratic state her would have run for office, but in the Imperium he joined the priesthood. He has reached the pinacle of his career, having direct control over countless missions scattered around the sector and being the effective ruler of Xypros Prime, but the responsability lies heavily on him.
Background: Alban was born on a remote agri-world, where his father was a wealthy land owner. As is customary, his elder brother inherrited the farm while Alban had to make his own way in the world. He was always ambitious, and saw the priesthood as a road to power and influence.
At the seminarium he gained excellent marks in academic theology, but his tutors questioned how deeply he believed in the Imperial Creed. Where he excelled was in oratory, and he honed an innate talent for public speaking to become an inspirational leader of men. When he graduated, his instructors decided that their questions about his devotion would be best tested on the field of battle, and he was assigned to serve as chaplain to an Ellysian airborne regiment.
His military career was nothing short of spectacular, though it cost him his right eye, and after his regiment was demobilised he served as confessor to a noble family in the Xypros sector. With his own unblemished military record, combined with his patron's political influence, he was well placed to claim the position of Cardinal when the previous incumbent died 12 years ago.
Weapons: Alban does not carry ranged weapons, relying on his guards to deal with any threats from afar. Should he have to fight in melee, his staff contains a small power generator, allowing it to function as a power weapon for short periods of time.
Equipment: Anything he wants really...

Name: Selwyn Du Shana
Age: 120 Standard Years
Rank: Mother Superior Dialogous
Order: Order of the Lexicon
Appearance: Selwyn is a frail old woman, who has rejected juvenat treatment because she believes it shows the sin of vanity. Her skin is dark and wrinkled, and long white hair is worn in an elaborate coil on the top of her head, which one novice was overheard to observe "makes her look like a prune topped with whipped cream" (the novice was suitably chastised for her insubordination). Despite her rank, she favours a simple habit of black wool. The only outward sign of her status is her rosarius and a signet ring, which is set with the Imperial seal.
Personality: Selwyn is deeply devout and almost puritanical in her austerity. She takes a perverse pride in having rid her life of sin, not realising that that pride is sinful in itself. Nevertheless, as the Cardinal's legal advisor she is utterly incorruptible, and a formidable opponent in the courtroom.
Background: Selwyn was raised in an almshouse maintained by the Orders Hospitaller, and although a cheerful child she was chastised daily for the sin of levity, leaving her without any sense of humour. She became used to the daily ritual of work and prayer, prayer and work, and although she could have chosen any career when she came of age it seemed natural that she progress into the Sororitas herself.
She had neither the physique to become a battle sister, nor the temperament to become a hospitaller, but she had an ear for languages and she was accepted into the Orders Dialogous without a second thought. Although fluent in several dialects of imperial gothic, her primary training was in history and law and she eventually became an advocate for the Ecclesiarchy when the institution (or its members) needed representing in court.
She has been legal advisor to the Cardinal of Xypros Prime for over 40 years, serving three different cardinals in that time. For crimes committed on the island, she holds rank equivalent to an Arbites Judge, and when crimes are committed in or against church property on the mainland she acts as prosecutor. In this case, she is overseeing the investigation and if the culprits are brought to trial it is she who will pronounce sentence.
Weapons: none
Equipment: Selwyn takes her vow of poverty very seriously, and has virtually no personal posessions. Nevertheless, she is never seen without her rosarius and signet ring, and usually has a stack of datatablets tucked under one arm.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm surprised none of these characters have Rosarius


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

great stories

how will we be interacting with them anyway?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I assume every-time something goes wrong they will yell at us. At the end we will find out they are the heretics and be force to kill them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> I assume every-time something goes wrong they will yell at us. At the end we will find out they are the heretics and be force to kill them.



Exactly! k: Thanks for telling me how the RP will end, now I wont have to think about that again!


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Exactly! k: Thanks for telling me how the RP will end, now I wont have to think about that again!


*hastily rewrites the obvious plot twist*

As for how you will be encountering them, all of you except Deus Mortis are under the cardinal's command, either directly (doelago) or because he is your spiritual superior. He will be bringing the team together in the first encounter, but from then on he will mainly be a background figure.

Mother Selwyn is in charge of the investigation, and she is the one who called in the assassin. Being an old woman, she won't be going with you into the field - but she will be expecting you to report in on a regular basis. You will also need her authority when you go to the mainland, otherwise you may run into problems with the Administratum.

I will be adding a third GM character (Sister Magdalen, the one who discovered the relics were missing) who will be part of the team when you go out, but I'm not going to stat her up until I know what characters we have, so she can cover any bases you are missing.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So what exactly will be my role in the RP? Just a rough idea would bee helpful.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

rodmillard said:


> *hastily rewrites the obvious plot twist*


:laugh: That was a good one!


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Deus Mortis - PM sent...

We still need two more players before I can really start the campaign. Anyone fancy going on a recruitment drive?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Bump.

If no one else signs up in the next couple of days, I'll start the campaign for the four of you and other players can be written in later. It's less players than I would like, but I don't want to lose momentum on this...


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey, I just thoughr that I would put in a character, so here he is:\

Name: Cato Sanctus
Age: 54 Terran Years
Rank: Preacher
Order: 
Appearance: Sanctus is of a tall yet frail build and is characterised by his whispy silver/grey hair. He has peircing blue eyes and a gash across his brow. 
Personality:
Background:
Weapons: Laspistol. Knife (hidden is boot)
Equipment: Staff, 

Will update later on. Got to leave ritght now, but I'm just putting out my interest.

Cheers
Amoeba Bait


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

We need more sisters of battle.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think anyway likes SoB...other than yourself of course xD


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> I don't think anyway likes SoB...other than yourself of course xD


And the GM...

@ Amoeba Bait: Welcome aboard! A more scholarly priest (which I'm guessing is the way you're going from the description) would be a great addition to the team.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

rodmillard said:


> And the GM...


[facepalm] wow fail


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Character Update:

Name: Cato Sanctus
Age: 54 Terran Years
Rank: Preacher

Appearance: Sanctus is of a tall yet frail build and is characterised by his whispy silver/grey hair. He has peircing blue eyes and a gash across his brow. He is usualy garbed in deep bluue full length robes and carries a staff toped with a silver Aquila. 

Personality: Sanctus is a reserved individual who served many years upon Feral Worlds, bringing the Emperors light to the unenlightened savages that inhabit them. Sanctus is quiet most of the time, but when he does speak, his voice (though old ans scratchy) demands respect. Sanctus is a strong beleiver in the Imperial Cult and often prays to the Saints for guidance. He is highly spiritual. Sanctus has, on his left hand, several fingers missing that have been replaced with augmentic digits as with part of his wrist. Implanted in his left forarm is a hololithic projector, upon which he stores numerous documents, from Imperial Litinies, to access codes (Let me know if this is a bit overdone).

Background: Sanctus has seen some combat in the underhive uprising of Tyshka VI, when cultists threatened to overrun the uper hive. Sanctus began his carrer in the Ecclesiarchy as a scholar, and so holds himself the intelectual superior to the majority of people he meets, however he is wise enough to know to not make enemies :tongue:. 


Weapons: Laspistol. Knife (consealed in boot), staff (use as ccw or Power Maul)

Equipment: Staff, heavy robes, Hololithic Projector


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Amoeba Bait: Nice, I'm happy with the holo-projector. I'd like you to give him an academic specialty - is he a historian/archaeologist? expert in church law? At his age, you can have detailed knowledge about a variety of subjects but a specialism would help define his role in the investigation.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

OK. Cool. Sanctus is well versed in the field of Imperial History, especialy concerning the long line of Imperial Saints. He is able to quote from memory a multitude of famous speeches and the personal history of a variety of Imperial figures.

Is this OK?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Excellent - consider yourself one of the foremost experts on the life of St Helena and her relics.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> [facepalm] wow fail


Agreed... Big time fail... :headbutt:


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Final GM Character:

Name: Sister Magdalen of Gwynned
Age: 42 Standard Years
Rank: Sister Superior Minoris
Order: Order of the Eternal Gate
Appearance: Sister Magdalen has black skin and dark brown eyes; her hair is constantly covered by the cowl of her habit, which is cut loosely enough to conceal a flak vest underneath. Her right hand has been replaced with a bionic limb, although she does not appear entirely comfortable with it. She carries a sororitas pattern bolt pistol at her hip, and always has a range of precision instruments about her person.
Personality: Sister magdalen is an adventurer at heart. As a member of the Order of the Eternal Gate, it is her sacred duty to seek out relics of Imperial Saints, and she chafes a little at her confinement as Keeper of the Relics on Xypros Prime (a job which she well knows would normally be given to a novice).
Background: Sister Magdalen was raised in the Schola Progenium, the illegitimate daughter of a noblewoman who never acknowledged her child. It was always assumed that she would enter the Adepta Sororitas, but her tutors despaired of finding an order which would accept her - she lacks the physique to become a Sister of Battle, but equally did not have the temperament to become a Hospitaller or a Sister Dialogous. She was considered briefly for training as a Sister Famulous, but her outspoken opinions made a diplomatic career impossible.
What inspired and fascinated her in equal measure was the discipline of Archaeology. As a child she loved the Imperial Museum on her home world, and out of sheer desperation her instructors recommended her to the Order of the Eternal Gate. The order minoris suited her perfectly - she studied hard, becoming adept at both the practical work of excavation and the forensic laboratory work needed to analyse and preserve artefacts, as well as showing a natural talent for deductive reasoning which meant that she was soon directing excavations to find Imperial relics.
She does not discuss it, but it is common knowledge that she was treated in the Temple Hospitaller after her last mission went awry and awakened a Necron tomb. The Orders Militant were called in to rescue the expedition, and Sister Magdalen is believed to have been chastised for her recklessness in awakening the Necrons. The gossip around the cathedral is that her current role was imposed upon her by the Canoness of the Order Militant as a penance - this may be true, or it may simply be that they felt she needed time away from her Order to recuperate and get used to her bionic limb...

Weapons: Sororitas Pattern Bolt Pistol. At sister Magdalen's request, a digital laser was incorporated into her bionics, although this is a weapon of last resort.

Equipment: Flak Armour, Medipack, and a number of specialised scanning devices of the type used by Imperial Archaeologists.

***

I don't think we are going to get any more players at this stage, so I will open the play thread tomorrow morning (UK time). I will keep recruitment open for a while, as it will be perfectly possible to integrate new players during the early stages of the campaign.

I look forward to playing with you all...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Kay
Age 34
Rank: Celestian Sister Superior
Order: Order of the Bloody Rose

Background: The bastard child of a female imperial inquistor, though official imperial records show her mother as dead in battle, massacred in service to the god emperor. Kay's original name is K, her being born in bed K, yet overlooked, her mother abandoning her to return to her work against a cultist organization in the area before even gracing her with a name. Why she kept Kay in the first place is indeed a mystery, perhaps compassion for the lover that had managed to break down the stony walls of her heart.

An unimaginative nurse named her thus before delivering her into the schola progenium. She was a scrapper, a tomboy fighting with the boys and snubbing the girls until the boys suddenly became disinterested in scraps and battles and more interested in shooting their load, leaving her alone to face the retaliation of the girls she had once childishly teased.

She fought back the only way she knew how with violence and hence she spent more time with her books than she deserved. She was above average to say the least yet her performance sky rocketed when she was punished with extra study for her violent actions.

She choose the Militant Order of the Bloody Rose without question though she was offered positions within others, her choice was never a doubt. Violence was her answer to problems and thus though she had potential she chose to battle.

Her combat record was initially exemplary, as a battle sister she was the cream without question, her stand alone fighter personality earning her a fast track promotion to the celestian assault squads, and after the sister superior perished in battle, head blown off by a stray lasround, she took control of the squad, leading them to complete there objective. After her performance she was allowed to retain command.

Yet with leadership came indiscipline, her tendency as a scrapper meaning she took chances from which she emerged alive yet others did not. 

Chastised and rebuked after a disastorous mission where though she completed her objectives, and caused enough disruption to aid others in completing theirs, she lost all but two of her squad. This loss was seen as unacceptable and she was sent to Xyros Prime as a punishment to learn discipline and to repent for what she had done.

Guarding the outer walls of the shrine, she was not just on duty, but the highest ranking officer on duty and thus the responsibility for any intruder that may have taken the missing artefacts lies directly upon her.

Thus she begged for the chance to redeem her honour by proving that the intruders did not come through on her watch, that she did not fail, and if she did fail, to pay the penance of her life if necessary in retrieving the artefacts.

Appearance: A nose with enough kinks in it to be deigned a kink rather than a nose, she is a tom boy still, her raven black hair cropped shortish, though still undeniably feminine, as are her petite features, and her pale skin. She is above average height for a woman and her power armour is blood red with a black cloak as is typical for her order.

Personality: A fighter and a tomboy she will stand up for herself and tends to end confrontation with a fist to the mouth rather than her words. She is not unintelligent and her brain is often underestimated though it is inquisitive and dexterous, able to link facts and solve problems.

These qualities make her a natural leader, yet she is unwilling to back down, to willing to scrap out challenges and though she almost invariably comes out the other side scratched and bleeding, yet alive, others do not. It seems like the straight up fighter and dexterous mind work as opposites yet if they were to ever work together, Kay would indeed be a force to be reckoned with and her stock amongst her sisters would begin to rise once more

Weapons: Storm bolter, Chainblade, Frag and krak grenades

Equipment: Adepta Sororitas Power armour. Possessions have very little meaning to her, she is careless and reckless and thus any that she may have gained have long since been lost


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

@ Death Bringer: Holy Crap! When I was in Pre-School the runner of the school was a Nun or something: Sister Kathleen and she had an assistant called Kay. This. Is. Scary!


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Deathbringer - that's fine.

The Action Thread is now live: you have 3 days to chat amongst yourselves before I post the next update.

Sorry it's later than planned - I spent most of yesterday trying to sort out a place at a special needs nursery for my daughter...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just so you know, I have seen the update, I'm just planning to post last, as I'm not planning to speak unless spoken to and just look dark and menacing in the corner...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I have no idea on what to post. I'll see if I can come up with something.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry mate I've been at a music festival all day yesterday...and today...and will be tommorow...I'm getting back at 4 every morning then leaving to go back at 8 so it won't be til monday that I post


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

That's fine - I figured people might be busy over the weekend, which is why I set Tuesday as the deadline for the next update (which could quite realistically cut you off in mid conversation, since it's what you're all waiting for IC!)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

would it be possible for my character to know Doleago's? seeing as most of his background is classified it could be possible we met somewhere else? I'll wait for a answer on both you guys...it would just make it really fucking easy for me to start a conversation


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats exactly OK for me...


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I got bored and posted. But I tried to do a good job of being the scary creepy assassin. Hope it's ok!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

@ Dues: Threatening an old man? :laugh: The Nursing Home Assassin Strikes again


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

No, not threatening, Merely showing off, basically. Probably why deathbringer doesn't like me. Me I'm a Death cult assassin, I'm not meant to be liked  Although, it does seem that every time I'm in a RP with deathbringer, we end up fighting!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahh come on
Thantos gave me plenty of ammunition for a fight
Tyrant and Solaki well we could hardly be best pals, a sneaky love relationship behind others backs

As for the deathcult, Kay is really at the end of her tether, she is pretty much being beaten daily for a crime she cant understand and now she has fucked up for a reason she can understand but cant comprehend how it occured.

She is a violent soul and seeing pointless posturing just awakens the challenge in her

Anyway call it a mark of respect, i only bother interacting and fighting with people who i trust to fight fair and to bother to fight back.

Unless i hate you, then well i'll happily go to town.

I'll leave you to guess it for yourself


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well Nahum welcomes such and...inferior challenge  To be fair, a SOB vs a Death Cult assassin, I wonder who will win!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Perhaps I should step in.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Whip out some Imperial propaganda. I wonder where this will go. (If anyone says anything againt me they are HERETICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Relax, it's just filling time and making this interesting until the Cardinal (I think) returns and tells us stuff. I'm not really going to hurt deathbringer...well, not much...

Of course that it is a joke.

*Edit: Sorry, I meant Cardinal*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

There's a Canoness?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

As entertaining as this has been, I think it has run its course. Onward!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Do we have to post something like: Cato deactevated his projector and moved into the room etc, or is it just assumed we all go in there?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah gotta admit there isnt really much people can say. I can kiss the deathcult goodbye but in all honesty you haven't given us very much to work with.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with DB... There aint really anything to do, other than chatting with the priest as we walk in... And what does that room look like... Are there any chairs to sit on or?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Fair dos. I thought I'd give people the chance to react, otherwise it's going to be a very long stream of text from me. Once we're in there though, can you guys do me a favour and get the dialogue going - otherwise my 3 personalities will spend the next day or so talking to themselves, and I don't think my shrink would approve


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry that I haven't posted for a while but I have been busy with job interviews. I'll try to get a post up tonight.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Alright, her I go; trying to get tis back on the roll!


----------

